# Preferred routing for service feed after entering crawlspace



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

200A service, in PVC conduit, enters crawlspace from 2' deep trench outside, through sleeve built into wall at foundation pour time. Panel is to be in a mainfloor wall 5' inboard and parallel to the building line.

The attached image shows what is proposed for the conduit run inside
the building. What is needed for support in the crawlspace?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I would tap-con a PT 2X4 plate to the floor, run a stud parallel with the conduit going through the floor and place a second second stud in the middle of the span, attaching the conduit to each stud. You may need to install some bracing between the floor joists and run a top plate also depending on how the floor joist lay.


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

UpNorth said:


> 200A service, in PVC conduit, enters crawlspace from 2' deep trench outside, through sleeve built into wall at foundation pour time. Panel is to be in a mainfloor wall 5' inboard and parallel to the building line.
> 
> The attached image shows what is proposed for the conduit run inside
> the building. What is needed for support in the crawlspace?


 

Are you feeding this from a pole mounted service? Nice illustration, BTW.


----------



## pulpfiction32 (Feb 11, 2007)

It maybe be easier to mount an LB against the block wall as soon as 

the pipe enters the home then use a small section of pipe with a TA 

and a bushing. Then you can just run your SEU to the panel and No 

conduit supports needed.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

We always used these unistrut bases with concrete fasteners to support conduit like that in our plant. Somehow it won't let me paste a pic of them-but just google this below.......... It is the best & easiest route to go with in your situation............ Nice Drawing......




P2072A


Unistrut Post Base P2072A GR - $43.11 $23.00


----------



## ThomasElectric (Mar 21, 2012)

pulpfiction32 said:


> It maybe be easier to mount an LB against the block wall as soon as
> 
> the pipe enters the home then use a small section of pipe with a TA
> 
> ...



Um . . . . would work great except for the fact that you can't run SEU underground.


----------



## SemiRetiredEL (Nov 24, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> I would tap-con a PT 2X4 plate to the floor, run a stud parallel with the conduit going through the floor and place a second second stud in the middle of the span, attaching the conduit to each stud. You may need to install some bracing between the floor joists and run a top plate also depending on how the floor joist lay.


ditto chuck. Like the drawing and the sweeping 90...will make the pull a breeze. Might want to drill a 1/8" drain at the low point.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*conduit support*

woodchuck has it correct


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

One or two hangers is all that is required.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*conduit in crawspace*

John Valdes View 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
One or two hangers is all that is required. 

I suppose the minimum code requires will work- thanks john


----------

